# Italy avoiding tunnels more than 1 kilometre long



## Mousey (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi, can anyone advise please. I am in need of a route to northern Italy avoiding tunnels more than 1 kilometre long, for a soon to be taken trip. Any recommended sites around the Italian lakes would also be welcomed. :roll:


----------



## looby1 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, have to ask, why???


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mousey

Sorry to have to say this but there is no way that I know of that avoids tunnels of more than 1k.
Even going down through France to Nice and then onto Genoa you will still have tunnels

regards

The Yeti


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

Sorry - despite looking through the brain cells - this can't be done.

I will say that in the Swiss and Italian tunnels, your mobile will work, there are video cameras and fire systems.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy without tunnels*

 
Hi all, don't put the poor chap off coming to Italy!
What about the old road round Lake Lucerne and then over the top of the Gothard? Or the Brenner ? The old Aurelia from Menton? The old Mt.Cenis Pass from Modane/Lanslebourg.?
All hard work I know, but have been done in the early 60's (albeit with a Ford 5cwt. van, not a modern motorhome)
saluti,
eddied


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Italy without tunnels*



eddied said:


> All hard work I know, but have been done in the early 60's


That was 40 years ago!! They'll have sold them off to the Chinese by now. 

Dougie.


----------



## 103932 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Italy avoiding tunnels*

Go over the St Gothard pass takes about 3 hours depending on how long you stop to view places, the views are wonderful and we have seen people wild camp at the top though it is cold. We did it in 2004 and we intend to do it again sometime.

David


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy without tunnels*

 
Hi again, just remembered the 'nostalgia' trip I made 3/4 years ago with a 7m. motorhome up to Lincoln. This is the N to S route, altho I did it in the opposite direction. Just the odd short tunnel here and there:
Troyes - Chaumont - Vesoul - Besancon - Lausanne - Martigny - Brig - Simplon Pass - Italy - Domodossola. Quite a pleasant and traffic free route if you're in no particular hurry. There might even be a picture in my photo album.
saluti
eddied


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Mousey, if only for our curiosity ... why?

Rog


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Down to Lyons
A40 to Chamonix
Over the top to Martigny
Sion
Brig
Over the top to Domodossola
Lago Maggiore

There is one tunnel on the A40 about 60 miles(guess) from Lyon but this can be avoided with planning.

This info was true in July 2005


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Italy without tunnels*

Hi Mousey
Earlier this year we went the greater part of a route which would let you avoid any long tunnels. Starting from Basel in N Switzerland go to Zurich then down the A3 to the end of the motorway just south of Chur. Carry on down the E43 to Splugen where you turn off left on to the Splugen Pass. This is a very scenic route with loads of Hairpin bends but a good surface - Pam had her first try at Alpine Pass driving here and thoroughly enjoyed it. From the end of the pass it is only a short distance to Lake Como. You can keep to the West side of the lake and go over the top to Lake Maggiori where we can recommend the first site on the left as you enter Cannobio or another site by the lakeside at Baveno. At the latter it is an easy walk into the town where you can catch boats to the other towns on the Lake and to the lovely islands.
Biggest problem is the very narrow and crowded roads. Watch your wing mirrors! We found the Lake Como sites very full (early June) and overcrowded so we moved on the next day to Maggiori.
Have a great trip but if you are thinking of a long stay you may need to get away from the Lakes to get some space and quiet.
Pamal


----------

